# Some wallhangers (pic)



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Just got my tannery order back and added a few more furs to my wallhanger collection....










For size reference, the biggest coyote pelt there (43-pounder) measures a little over 6' long.

Still missing several elusive critters...so looking forward to the anticipation of each mornings'
check this season!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great looking fur there NC!!! gets me going!!

-Bob


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice, did you catch all those critters?? Nice yote and I like the badger also. Seen a few of those mean little suckers in North Dakota. I hear they don't have much value but I would like to get one and have it tanned.

Kevlar


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Kevlar,

All of those furs are my catches..._except_ for the badger. 

A friend of mine catches his badger every year in a certain area, and this past season he caught what he felt was his biggest and best-looking one ever. When I heard this, I offered to buy it in-the-round as a "surrogate" until I can catch my own. I skinned and put it up with no real problem, though I have always heard they were pretty difficult. 

The plan is...when I catch my own badger I will sell his back to him  

Some people may not notice, but I added a Least Weasel to the collection this year. The one with the black-tipped tail is a Short-Tailed Weasel....the one with the short, all-white tail is its cousin the Least Weasel.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Thats awesome NC i still have 2 coyotes and a beaver i want to get tanned...the beaver will be made into a hoop for my dad to put up to the cabin and 1 coyote will just be hung up and the other coyote will be made into a new coyote hunting decoy :O)

My trapping partner hates when we catch something we have never caught before because i always want to get it tanned or mounted oh well they are firsts they should be remembered right....

what else did you want to add to your collection... im thinking a martin, a fisher, a bobcat, oooo and a cougar:lol: ..... am i missing any others?.... That is a sweet looking wall i think my favorites though were the grey and red fox.... congrats and good luck on a few more critters being added to the wall next season
-Hawk


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No one mentioned mole.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

CL-Lewiston said:


> No one mentioned mole.


I've caught them but never considered putting one up...










All kidding aside, they do have some very silky fur....and the term "mole skin" is used to describe a velvet-like material. Is there actually a market for mole skins...seriously?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Very nice. Any of those from that mess you dropped off at F&T earlier?

I am waiting on a beaver and an otter I dropped off that same day and thought maybe I missed there call.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Any of those from that mess you dropped off at F&T earlier?


Erik,

I sell my furs to F&T but when it comes to tanning, I put them up myself and ship directly
to a tannery. Heres the ones I sent out this spring, right before I boxed them up....










F&T has some really nice tanned furs for sale in their showroom, so if you had them do your
tanning you will probably be very happy.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks. I forgot to say in the previous post, nice looking collection!! I am just a newbie to trapping, but I am trying to do the same kind of thing. Hopefully in a few weeks my otter and beaver will be back. I had them send out my first beaver and first otter and sold the rest to them.


----------



## 270 Jake (Jun 24, 2005)

Had F&Ts tan my first fox this year and I was very satisfied with the result.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice pic NC. Is that a wood chuck on the bottom left?


----------



## s&a smolen (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice looking pelts.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Northcountry, the one on the bottom had no idea. Like the color. Once again nice furs.
Matt


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

FixedBlade said:


> Nice pic NC. Is that a wood chuck on the bottom left?


FB, the two on the far-left are both beavers. The upper one is black and the lower one is the normal red-brown color. They are both stretched in the traditional round shape, but I hung them from the nose to save space on the wall. I dont blame you guys for having a hard time identifying those from the pic.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

Beautiful wall display!!!!

I especially like the way your beaver are displayed.

It won't be long before your fur collection will be complete, based on your finely honed trapping skills.

I am also looking ahead to adding a Fisher to my collection this fall.

Still waiting for my furs I sent to Moyle to come back. Especially looking forward to seeing how the Pine Marten and Badger came out.

I will post a picture, once I get these additions.


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry for my ignorence guys but I'm new to fur harvesting. Where's F & T? Is there a web site or something where I can find a list of tanneries in the state. I haven't done a search on here yet. I read a lot about guys selling their furs to a local place starting with "G". Can't remember the name. 
NC, beautiful furs.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Looking good, always nice to have some nice fur hanging. One question, what is the hide from, second from the right, top row, next to the Ermine? I was thinking opossum, but it looks funny with such a short tail, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Slug Gunner...

F&T is located in the Alpena / Hubbard Lake area. I think the furbuyer that youre thinking of with a "G" is Groenwold. They arent "local" per se'...but they travel around and make local pickups.

Dom...

Youre right, that is a possum. Just like the beaver and muskrat...the possum has a tail without fur so I dont include it as part of the pelt.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful collection NC!
I'm looking foward to starting one 
for myself this fall. Sold everything and
never really thought of keeping them to add to 
the memories of the past trap lines. Thanks for the 
idea. Who knows, maybe I'll get that Fisher before you.
Wishfull thinkin eh? Good luck this upcoming season!

Mike


----------

